

The First Animated Feature Film: The Adventures of Prince Achmed (1926) - benbreen
http://www.openculture.com/2015/09/the-first-animated-feature-film-the-adventures-of-prince-achmed.html

======
wslh
The first animated film is
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Apóstol](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/El_Apóstol)
, from 1917.

~~~
jeffwass
Doesn't the first hand-drawn flip book effectively precede this?

~~~
egypturnash
Sure, you could argue that zoeotropes with half-second loops are the First
Commercialized Animation, too. But if you're talking "film" as in "something
you could put in a movie projector" neither of them counts, and they sure
wouldn't count as a _feature_ either.

------
jacobolus
Whether or not it’s the “first”, I highly recommend Prince Achmed, it’s really
an amazing film. The paper silhouette method has aged remarkably well.

